# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  lichen ruber planus

## daantje276

hallo,
ik weet sinds kort dat ik lichen ruber planus heb.
wie o wie weet hier meer over?
groetjes

----------


## Agnes2

Dag Daantje. 
Ik heb me hier net lid gemaakt, lees wat rond, en zie dat je hetzelfde hebt als ik.
Er is heus wel iets te vinden over 'onze' ziekte op internet. Maar een paar tips van lotgenoten zou welkom zijn.
Wat zijn jouw specifieke vragen??

----------

